# DIAMONDHEAD 2011



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about no pics or video right now. No way to get them up loade. A great group of people and so far great weather. Will get pics and video loaded early next eek for my side anyay.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

When you take a break from the action find a place (food, book store) with free Wi-fi and upload the action!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mason Bogie and Climax both locomotives run equally well in both directions. Looks like Accucraft got some winners again.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That is good to hear. Perhaps now they can concentrate on getting that K4 out.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles
I have been driving back and forth between Gulfport trying to keep Spouse happy and have not had the time to try to upload. I am doing mostly video and it takeas about thre hours to upload 6 or 7 minutes of video. I think I have a good selection of pics as well so you will just have to bear with me thru the weekend when we get back to Houston. I know how it is to be wanting to see what is going on down here.
Yeves gave a great talk today about Coal firing which was well attended.
Get more later.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some pictures here; 

http://picasaweb.google.com/wpandyr/Diamondhead# 

I posted this link yesterday but it seems to have disappeared


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the upload.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

To all in attendance.....
Always good of those at the steam ups to share when and where ever possible. Diamondhead is a wonderful experience and those of us who have been there missing the social aspects along with the sights and sounds of a steamup: videos and photos make our day(s)!!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 

Thanks for posting. With the wi-fi problems as the excuse, but the wonderful time meeting and talking with people being the underlying theme, it will be next week before I'm able to get any pictures posted. 

Great runs, great people, and lots of interest at Sonny and Howard's SITG booth. Lots of good running, and am hoping to get SPC #13 out to stretch its legs this morning. By doing that we will have run all six engines we brought. 

Jeff and I are packing today and will be off for the land of the cold temperatures tonight. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the uploads Rod!! I saw Dave Hottmann in one of them. Say "hi" to him for me and tell him to get on MLS once in a while. We miss his participation!!


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are more DH pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/112892250762118722333/DIAMONDHEAD201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCPX4sqvfx7_enQE#
http://picasaweb.google.com/1128922...vfx7_enQE#


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Man does not live by bread alone. He also needs live steam trains. 


But just in case, Cape Cod Steam, Kent Killam, sent down some home made bread.

Thanks Kent!


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the uploads Rod! Saw the mason bogie in there....is that one accucraft brought in to show?


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, Yes Dave Hottman was running it, beautiful it is too.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope to post some additional pic soon of DH. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We ended up running 4 of Accucraft's to be released soon. 

MASON BOGIE DSP&P #6 "TENMILE" 
CLIMAX - TWO TRUCK UNLETTERED 
SOUTHERN PACIFIC 4-6-0 
B&O 0-4-0 SWITCHER 

All ran very well.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that. I bet those waiting for the mason bogie and climax are excited with the nearly here shipment. Any word on AML's K4 Mark?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

They are on the production line.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That is good news.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod
I want to thank you for your help with the camera.
And by the way an apoplogy for my remarks regarding ccousins relationships in the U>K>


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 23 Jan 2011 06:32 PM 
Rod
I want to thank you for your help with the camera.
And by the way an apoplogy for my remarks regarding ccousins relationships in the U>K>








You are a quick learner with some excellent photos that we have enjoyed...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

For a few of my pics, click here.


----------

